# New gaming headphone/headset



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello people,I'm a glasses user with fairly biggish ears. I've been through 3 gaming headset now. My latest one is the steelseries raw prism,good enough sound and mic for what I need it for. But the comfort is discomforting after half hour or hour use. They start clamping the ending tip of my frames putting pressure onto top of my ears.
Anyway I'm in market for another pair,but I'm thinking maybe getting a normal pair of headphones and a attachable mic?
The headphone I was looking at mainly was the audio technica ath-m40x,just want know if anyone got one and can give opinion on comfort and if sounds really good. The m50x is a little out of budget which is why I didn't mention it. The mic was a zalman limmic 1 or something.
If anyone got any other recommendations do share. My budget for all this is about £80-90 with headphone+mic+splitter which I need because I want use it for ps4 as well .


----------



## basco (Jun 17, 2015)

maybe you can test in a shop logitech g430.
i like it got big ears too-in beginning its a little bit tight fitting but after one week it loosens up.
playing online from 1 to 6 hours no prob
music tends to more bassy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2015)

basco said:


> maybe you can test in a shop logitech g430.
> i like it got big ears too-in beginning its a little bit tight fitting but after one week it loosens up.
> playing online from 1 to 6 hours no prob
> music tends to more bassy



Sadly there is no stores that have these out in display for me to try out. The UK is the worst when it comes to displaying headphones and headsets.


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi!  I have bigger ears and wear glasses too.  I don't bother with "gaming headsets".  I buy normal headphones and use a desktop mic; I see that's what you're looking to do too.  Good idea.  Audio quality is much better that way.

My current headphones are Sennheiser HD650's.  No pinched ears after 30 minutes, lightweight too, really great and natural sound.  Some call them the best cans under $500.  I use a Schiit headphone amplifier (they make some pretty good Schiit) with a Titanium HD sound card for pretty good results.
I have a set of Denon AH-D2000 cans too, but they're discontinued and not as comfortable either.

My Telex M-560 USB desktop mic has been awesome, can be found for about $25 on ebay.  Other than that I haven't used any other desktop mics.  Had this one for years!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2015)

Kingston Hyper X Cloud II


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 3, 2015)

You could try these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UE6PE0/?tag=tec06d-20 or the XB500 for me they are the most comfortable headphones i ever tried, and yes my ears are above average and wear glasses while gaming.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 3, 2015)

The XB line are cool if you like bass. I have the XB700 myself. They are comfy and I wear glasses. That said they have that fake leather shit and your ears will be sweating before you know it. It is not a headset either so you would need a good mic.

For headset duties I use a Sony Pulse Elite. Not as comfy as the XB line though.


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 3, 2015)

You buy a separate microphone 
The XB500 witch i have are very "bassy" i also bought a pair of ATH TAD400 i had to mod them by removing a spring from the headband because they were tight around my head. In a perfect world there would be a shop with dozens of headphones ready to try them on, maybe in another 25 years i would shop in a place like that here.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SP-028-CS ?
I'd probably get some good quality cheap buds and use a clip-on-cord Mic, though.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jul 3, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Kingston Hyper X Cloud II


+1
Been using this for a while now and I'm very happy with it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2015)

Luka KLLP said:


> +1
> Been using this for a while now and I'm very happy with it



Except I hate that its USB. I have the first one that uses 3.5mm


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jul 3, 2015)

Well I've had my Razer Megalodon 7.1 for years now and to this day, I think they're the best headset I've owned over the years. Amazing sound quality.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 3, 2015)

Looking at your avatar GTS I think you want to put *me* to sleep...You just keep mad dogging me...I'm out of here!!


----------

